# Who in California has received PUA



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I filed for regular u/i on March 15th. 0 benefits so far. They called me for my income and said we will be in touch. Nothing. Then re filed PUA on April 29th. Still says 0 as of today. I’m reading on this forum people getting benefits. I’m in California. It doesn’t say I’m denied yet. Can’t certify and no red bell on my claim page. Anyone have any information on this. Should I re apply again. I followed the rideshare guy on YouTube how to fill out application to the T. Ugh


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

That's weird. Since you filed on the 29th you should be seeing some action. I opened a new claim around then and got action within a day. Meaning, a total payout amount showed up, and weeks were listed needing to be certified. And there is a check in the mail headed my way.

It's a shame you can't call these people when there is a hitch. Since they don't have enough staff to answer _all_ the calls, they are answering _none_ of the calls.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Try putting EDD into the search bar on the upper-right screen. Several threads out there.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pua-edd.396061/#post-6189380


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Be careful how you certify. I never applied for UI before. My account showed I was awardee the 167, but I still drove uber to survive a bit. I put around 250 earning per week and it shows as excessive earnings.

not sure if I'm raven gonna get the 167, or 600 anymore. I stopped driving since then cause it's not worth it anymore. Wonder if they'll let me recertify for future weeks.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

AcSlater said:


> Be careful how you certify. I never applied for UI before. My account showed I was awardee the 167, but I still drove uber to survive a bit. I put around 250 earning per week and it shows as excessive earnings.
> 
> not sure if I'm raven gonna get the 167, or 600 anymore. I stopped driving since then cause it's not worth it anymore. Wonder if they'll let me recertify for future weeks.


I don't want to run into the same problem. For starters haven't received a penny from either stimulus or PUA. I fear hitting the $600 mark with everything closed will be a bit of a struggle so I'm staying home for another 2 weeks.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Anyway when it comes to certifying, I noticed that it says we don't have to certify dates from March 14 to May 9. I guess I'll leave it alone and not bother manually certifying just to avoid potential trouble.










I only applied for PUA around 2 days ago, using the one where it actually shows "gig workers" are unemployed because of the coronavirus/covid19. I've never filed for unemployment before so I honestly had no idea what to expect. I simply answered the initial questions and when I was done, I didn't even know if I'd see anything. I tried going back into my account but it tried making me file a claim again as there's no other claim to be shown. I decided to leave it alone. Tonight, I checked my edd account and finally got something different.










From what I've heard from other people on reddit, some people received their EDD Bank of America card with the extra $600 PUA
in it despite not doing the manual certification process. There's also one person who said that when they actually finished certifying despite not having had to, they found out that there was already a "Payment" in their history and it was being physically mailed to them. I wonder how accurate those stories are.


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Dang, i should of did the same and not of done the certification


----------



## Bio (Mar 2, 2016)

So you didn’t have to certify? See, this is confusing. How does certifying affect hwo much money you receive?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Applied 4/28 and nothing here either.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bio said:


> So you didn't have to certify? See, this is confusing. How does certifying affect hwo much money you receive?


you guys need to certify. That message was prior to the upgrade when they kept taking the system offline and many could not logon. If you see the certify button, you need to do it.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

* Follow the advice of SHalester. You need to certify, you are delaying your payment by not certifying.*


GoldenGoji said:


> Anyway when it comes to certifying, I noticed that it says we don't have to certify dates from March 14 to May 9. I guess I'll leave it alone and not bother manually certifying just to avoid potential trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nee



Reynob Moore said:


> Applied 4/28 and nothing here either.


I don't know what your situation is but I have certified twice since I applied on 4/28. I have been paid twice since then as well, including back pay. Set up your online account and check it. *If it says to certify, do it*. When your debit card arrives all you have to do is activate it. If you stopped working weeks before you are delaying the receipt of thousands of dollars.



Bio said:


> So you didn't have to certify? See, this is confusing. How does certifying affect hwo much money you receive?


You will receive *nothing i*f you don't certify, that's how it affects how much you get paid.


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the valuable info. I logged in today and see I only got paid for one week. I certified all other weeks and I put my earnings, and it showed excessive income!for those weeks.

I still haven’t got the debit card, but I think I certified incorrectly.

They said your supposed to give them earnings amounts in gross before taxes. But I just gave em my Uber earnings shown in app. That’s incorrect right?

I didn’t deduct gas, wear and tear on vehicle and other expenses. After expenses should be the total earnings correct?

We are independent contractors and report differently from everyone else. If I subtracted gas and expenses I’d qualify for edd payments for the other weeks also.

Should I take my chances and try calling to adjust and have it edited?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> Anyway when it comes to certifying, I noticed that it says we don't have to certify dates from March 14 to May 9. I guess I'll leave it alone and not bother manually certifying just to avoid potential trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though it says you don't have to certify at the current time you'll note on the bottom of the blue box you'll see this:








I chose to certify each of mine now. It will likely be easier to do as I go and set me up for less questions later. If an issue arises, I'd rather know now. Before I spend any of the money.

Regarding payment, my account shows all paid through April 25, but, I don't have my debit card yet. Once I signed up using the correct application for rideshare/gig I was approved the next day. The day after that my card was fully funded. I spoke to someone else that told me they are very backed up and the cards will likely take 3 weeks to arrive. Time will tell.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

So I applied and it still shows zero balance and no claim but I got a letter from them on May 1st that I am getting all that PUA with backpay and what not. No idea on when I’ll actually get money as I don’t have a card from them either, what the hell is deal with issuing some crappy card instead of direct depositing into my bank account? Seems kinda dumb that I have to have a card from them to get money, I’ve been getting direct deposit for almost 30 years now, get with the times. I don’t expect to be able to get at my money until almost June at this rate, glad I got something so far as they are lagging on all the money payouts


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

I applied on the 28, but I suspect that I messed up on a key question... no PUA yet and I can’t seem to get any info on how to edit and can’t re apply...
Sure that I messed up, most people seem to be getting earlier responses


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

AcSlater said:


> Thanks everyone for the valuable info. I logged in today and see I only got paid for one week. I certified all other weeks and I put my earnings, and it showed excessive income!for those weeks.
> 
> I still haven't got the debit card, but I think I certified incorrectly.
> 
> ...


I am not 100% sure but I think the system is set up to monitor your earnings aginst the minimum of $167. If you made more than $167 then the system automatically disqualifies you for that week. The $600 is calculated separately. The system is so new and not really complete yet so if you have any questions you should at the very least send them a message through your account.


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

I reapplied on the 29th and it still shows $0 from when I applied 2 weeks earlier. No emails(took 10 days to get an email last time), no button to certify, nothing is showing up that my new claim actually went through.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberDriver5000 said:


> I reapplied on the 29th and it still shows $0 from when I applied 2 weeks earlier. No emails(took 10 days to get an email last time), no button to certify, nothing is showing up that my new claim actually went through.


Did you ever get the confirmation the day you orignally applied?


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> Did you ever get the confirmation the day you orignally applied?


No


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberDriver5000 said:


> No


Your application may not have gone through. Log on and go to your home page. Send them a note from that page and you'll hear from them sooner than if you use the general contact option. This is what it looks like at the top:








The following is what it looks like at the bottom. I'm not showing entire screen for my own privacy. Use the Contact EDD button you see on the bottom of your home page.








Good luck...


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> No


can you take a screenshot of what your screen looks like when you log in to edd.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> No


You need to try an reapply if you never received a confirmation page.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

KDH said:


> You need to try an reapply if you never received a confirmation page.


He's already reapplied... that's why I suggested he contact them


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

AcSlater said:


> Thanks everyone for the valuable info. I logged in today and see I only got paid for one week. I certified all other weeks and I put my earnings, and it showed excessive income!for those weeks.


Note this post....



KDH said:


> I am not 100% sure but I think the system is set up to monitor your earnings aginst the minimum of $167. If you made more than $167 then the system automatically disqualifies you for that week. The $600 is calculated separately. The system is so new and not really complete yet so if you have any questions you should at the very least send them a message through your account.


That is what I have been thinking too. That continuing to earn from U/L might impact the mysterious $167, but not the $600. That might explain why some claim to have been paid w/o certifying.

---
For what it's worth I am certifying for each week EDD asks for. As the weeks roll by new weeks pop up to certify for. I don't have money in hand as yet, but they claim to have paid it. I just don't know what's going to show up in the mail... a check or a debit card.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Note this post....
> 
> That is what I have been thinking too. That continuing to earn from U/L might impact the mysterious $167, but not the $600. That might explain why some claim to have been paid w/o certifying.
> 
> ...


A friend told me they got a debit card three weeks after approval.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a separate question. Apologies if it's already been asked and answered. In California, did you get the $600 PUA payment for your *first two weeks *of eligibility? I Just got the $167 for each of the first two weeks. After that the $600 PUA has been included every week.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I have a separate question. Apologies if it's already been asked and answered. In California, did you get the $600 PUA payment for your *first two weeks *of eligibility? I Just got the $167 for each of the first two weeks. After that the $600 PUA has been included every week.
> 
> View attachment 457687


The first week *anyone* is eligible for the $600 is week ending 4.4.20. It has nothing to do with when you applied. Some applied for start date of 3.1.20


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> The first week *anyone* is eligible for the $600 is week ending 4.4.20. It has nothing to do with when you applied. Some applied for start date of 3.1.20


Does this make sense to you? Didn't I hear a rumor that PUA would be retroactive as far back as FEB, _if_ the person had stopped driving?


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

KDH said:


> You need to try an reapply if you never received a confirmation page.


I tried reapplying and it says I can't while there's a claim being processed (my 2nd claim). Can't call either...


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> Your application may not have gone through. Log on and go to your home page. Send them a note from that page and you'll hear from them sooner than if you use the general contact option. This is what it looks like at the top:
> View attachment 457654
> 
> The following is what it looks like at the bottom. I'm not showing entire screen for my own privacy. Use the Contact EDD button you see on the bottom of your home page.
> ...


I think we are on the same boat.
Maybe we got sent to the back of the line because of previous UI application (before PUA) or we answered a question "incorrectly"
Now it's impossible to get someone on the phone and the website is absolute dog &#128169;


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

PopcornEater said:


> I think we are on the same boat.
> Maybe we got sent to the back of the line because of previous UI application (before PUA) or we answered a question "incorrectly"
> Now it's impossible to get someone on the phone and the website is absolute dog &#128169;


Yup. This blows.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Does this make sense to you? Didn't I hear a rumor that PUA would be retroactive as far back as FEB, _if_ the person had stopped driving?


PUA qualifying IC drivers will go back to when you stopped driving due to covid. That covers $167 weekly until it is adjusted based on income. The $600 weekly on top of it has a set start date of week ending 4.4.20.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

When I filed on the 29th I got a confirmation page after submitted, then it said we didn’t have to certify from March 14th to May 9th. Then I went back and the pua said it would take 3 weeks to process. You will get an email or something in the mail...I also applied u/i on March 15th and claim said 0 benefits still to this day. I guess we all need to be patient. Also state of California is suing Uber and Lyft because of miss classified drivers as of yesterday. If the state wins we could all see back pay from when you started driving. I already got my Uber class action settlement last October $3500. Lyft lawsuit is next and waiting for that also. I hope we all get unemployment pua soon. And back pay from Uber and Lyft if the state wins. This will teach them a lesson on how not to screw us drivers .


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Note this post....
> 
> That is what I have been thinking too. That continuing to earn from U/L might impact the mysterious $167, but not the $600. That might explain why some claim to have been paid w/o certifying.
> 
> ...


You should get a debit card. You can call B of A EDD division ( just google B of A EDD ) and the website will be listed. Call them and see if they mailed your card yet. They answer the phone most of the time. I called on Saturday and got someone on the phone right away. Don't worry you should be paid soon!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

KDH said:


> You should get a debit card. You can call B of A EDD division ( just google B of A EDD ) and the website will be listed. Call them and see if they mailed your card yet. They answer the phone most of the time. I called on Saturday and got someone on the phone right away. Don't worry you should be paid soon!


CA EDD site gives this link to activate or replace your B of A debit card. 
https://prepaid.bankofamerica.com/EddCard/verify/signin?Logout=True
However, if you've had one before and you ask them to replace it you could end up delaying your funds if enough time has passed and they've already sent you a new card.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ALL OF YOU
Please ...
Laws are different in different states.

We got a guy from California telling a guy from New York how he got his UI ... and the guy from NY is believing him ...

If I am living in NY, I don't care how or when you got your UI in California. It is irrelevant.
That's why, if you're accused of a crime ... you go to a person who is licensed in that state to represent you - because (here's the news flash) the laws are different in Louisiana than they are in Idaho.


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

Back again from Cali. I know a convicted felon(also an illegal immigrant, bar cook) who's getting unemployment benefits before me. Convicted illegal felons are getting taken care of before Uber Drivers lol. Smdh


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> ALL OF YOU
> Please ...
> Laws are different in different states.


The Feds are dictating how to handle this. The states have to follow Fed guidelines.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-...lf-employed-may-be-less-than-expected.396919/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> The Feds are dictating how to handle this. The states have to follow Fed guidelines.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-...lf-employed-may-be-less-than-expected.396919/


ok, then why do I apply for UI benefits thru the State of California?
you're saying that all the applications are the same?

We got a guy from NY that's asking questions about the UI application form and a guy from Cali is telling him how ... how stupid is that?

THEY ARE DIFFERENT FORMS

know why - BECAUSE THEY IN DIFFERENT STATES .... .!!!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> I know a convicted felon(also an illegal immigrant, bar cook) who's getting unemployment benefits before me. Convicted illegal felons are getting taken care of before Uber Drivers lol. Smdh


That is by design. The authorities figure that if they don't give money these guys right away they will go out and get it themselves.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

UberDriver5000 said:


> I tried reapplying and it says I can't while there's a claim being processed (my 2nd claim). Can't call either...


I just re applied again today in California for pua and submitted with a new confirmation number. This is my second attempt, first was April 29th. Someone said they re applied and wouldn't let them go any further. But mine took today, I guess I will wait it out. Claim still says 0 before I applied today.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> THEY ARE DIFFERENT FORMS
> 
> know why - BECAUSE THEY IN DIFFERENT STATES .... .!!!


Yes, and all states will have to comply with Fed rules. It's a process being worked out.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

My card came in today $4,200 I transferred it in to my checking account and hopefully I can pay a few bills with it.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

Just got through to Edd on the phone today in California, they said it’s showing 0 balance because of the first time I applied for regular U/I . They did receive my pandemic claim and said it takes time to process. I will receive something in the mail soon and follow instructions. Also check this Sunday on Edd to certify. You don’t need to certify for March 14th to May 9th. They said everything is just taking time. Hope this helps, be patient and check online this Sunday to certify.


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

Projecthelpusall said:


> Just got through to Edd on the phone today in California, they said it's showing 0 balance because of the first time I applied for regular U/I . They did receive my pandemic claim and said it takes time to process. I will receive something in the mail soon and follow instructions. Also check this Sunday on Edd to certify. You don't need to certify for March 14th to May 9th. They said everything is just taking time. Hope this helps, be patient and check online this Sunday to certify.


Surprised you got em on the phone. How much longer do they want us to wait. Cot dam. Hope Sunday is right.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberDriver5000 said:


> Surprised you got em on the phone. How much longer do they want us to wait. Cot dam. Hope Sunday is right.


I've been approved and see the money is all paid through the end of April. But, I don't have the debit card to access it. I've had some tell me it took them 3 weeks to get the debit card.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> I've been approved and see the money is all paid through the end of April. But, I don't have the debit card to access it. I've had some tell me it took them 3 weeks to get the debit card.


How long after you filed a claim did you receive the EDD customer account number....They said it takes 10 days but I have not received anything in the mail:


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

akwunomy said:


> How long after you filed a claim did you receive the EDD customer account number....They said it takes 10 days but I have not received anything in the mail:


Site only shows SS/ECN # and mine is showing last 4 of SS #. 
As I said earlier, a friend told me his took 3 weeks and he filed much earlier than most of us did. He's a w-2 worker and filed regular UI. Ours may take longer than his did. Unless, they've truly streamlined things since then.
My first payments were loaded on 5.1.20 and the following ones through the end of April were all added on 5.2.20. My card still hasn't arrived.


----------



## Bio (Mar 2, 2016)

Projecthelpusall said:


> Just got through to Edd on the phone today in California, they said it's showing 0 balance because of the first time I applied for regular U/I . They did receive my pandemic claim and said it takes time to process. I will receive something in the mail soon and follow instructions. Also check this Sunday on Edd to certify. You don't need to certify for March 14th to May 9th. They said everything is just taking time. Hope this helps, be patient and check online this Sunday to certify.


What number and what prompts you dialed to get thru?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

So I got a certification letter today for mailing back to them, though the website still shows a zero balance. They look like they haven’t programmed everything right but it’s moving behind the scenes. We should be getting it eventually with all the back pay, just hope your money isn’t going to run out before their card reaches you, I plan on around early June before I have cash in hand, my suggestion is to plan for this too


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

It will be interesting to see what happens here in Illinois when our Gig/1099 portal goes "live" on Monday (5/11). The regular system keeps crashing, and every day there are new IDES (https://www2.illinois.gov/ides/Pages/default.aspx) horror stories described, at the top of Chicago news broadcasts.

To make matters worse, the state was going broke even before the Governor shut down 80% of the businesses.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I got a certification letter today for mailing back to them,


I won't be at the location that gets my mail until Monday. What does the letter want you to do?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> I won't be at the location that gets my mail until Monday. What does the letter want you to do?


You send it back on the day they want, think mine says send it in on May 10th saying you didn't work, though normally it would ask you who you looked for work with but that's waived with this Kung-flu


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

NicFit said:


> You send it back on the day they want, think mine says send it in on May 10th saying you didn't work, though normally it would ask you who you looked for work with but that's waived with this Kung-flu


Thanks for the info. Is it mailing date by the 10th, or does it need to arrive by the 10th? I think I can just do my certification online after the 10th. I'll just look online tomorrow...the site is down for maintenance now.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> Thanks for the info. Is it mailing date by the 10th, or does it need to arrive by the 10th? I think I can just do my certification online after the 10th. I'll just look online tomorrow...the site is down for maintenance now.


The mailing date is for every second Tuesday, it is also available online on the Tuesday also. It should arrive a few days before, mine came on Thursday so if you get it on Monday you'll be fine to mail on Tuesday if you can't do it online. Check before you mail because I wasted a stamp by checking after I mailed &#128533;


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

Bio said:


> What number and what prompts you dialed to get thru?


1-833-978-2511 this is the Edd number


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

Checked again today. Old claim info is still there.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

can you apply if you have fear of virus? or if youre pings are much less? once you apply you have to stop driving right?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> can you apply if you have fear of virus? or if youre pings are much less? once you apply you have to stop driving right?


Log into your state EDD office and look for PUA eligibility rules. You can still work in CA, but, have to report your income and the pay will be adjusted on a week by week basis depending on what you report.

Good luck.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> can you apply if you have fear of virus? or if youre pings are much less? once you apply you have to stop driving right?


Just apply, that's al you need to apply, this Kung-flu is wack so they are approving everyone


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> Surprised you got em on the phone. How much longer do they want us to wait. Cot dam. Hope Sunday is right.


If you log into your account and see a red bell you need to certify. I keep reading about people mailing things, not sure what that is about. I would certify everything online.


_Tron_ said:


> I have a separate question. Apologies if it's already been asked and answered. In California, did you get the $600 PUA payment for your *first two weeks *of eligibility? I Just got the $167 for each of the first two weeks. After that the $600 PUA has been included every week.
> 
> View attachment 457687


Yes, the $600 kicked in for weeks falling after 3/28.


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

So I got some updates here. I don’t think it’s good. It looks like I was declined but idk because the first picture says I have a claim balance.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks like you received $65 a week. I’m still waiting here in California. I’m mailing Edd my 2019 tax return for Uber and Lyft tomorrow so they can change my weekly amount. I suggest you do the same so you can get more per week. No w you have to wait for the debit card.


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

Projecthelpusall said:


> Looks like you received $65 a week. I'm still waiting here in California. I'm mailing Edd my 2019 tax return for Uber and Lyft tomorrow so they can change my weekly amount. I suggest you do the same so you can get more per week. No w you have to wait for the debit card.


It still says pending. Are you sending your return in with a specific form? $65 a week seems low. I thought I was supposed to be $600.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

No form , just sending it. You should get an extra $600 from the feds .


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

Projecthelpusall said:


> No form , just sending it. You should get an extra $600 from the feds .


You're gonna explain the situation at least right lol. Or just sending it and letting em figure it out.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

Just sending it , being proactive. They said on the phone they would probably have me send copies.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> You're gonna explain the situation at least right lol. Or just sending it and letting em figure it out.


You had to certify by mail? You will be able to see the $600 when the certification is no longer pending. *You were not denied*, that screen is showing you the amount due from UI. The $600 gets added to the $65.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

my friend got paid $767 for 4/4/20 but has 6 pending dates to get paid, anyone else? been 2 weeks for him since he certified those dates.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m still waiting, called Ed pua number and they couldn’t give me any information with limited resources. Said takes 3 weeks to process. Last time I called same number they looked up my social and said it’s going to take time. I’ll receive something in the mail. They said they had my claim but this time she didn’t even look up my account. Haven’t had a payday since March 15th . Is anyone in California having any luck?


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

KDH said:


> You had to certify by mail? You will be able to see the $600 when the certification is no longer pending. *You were not denied*, that screen is showing you the amount due from UI. The $600 gets added to the $65.


I think you're right. It says $1300 was paid already. I guess I need to wait for my EDD card to show up now?


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

*so I got $1300 deposited into my card. Pretty excited. Now my balance says $600. Is that all I have left? Once that $600 gets deposited I get no more unemployment? My dad got approved for $65 a week until the end of the year and has a claim balance of $6000. Not sure why we're different. We both drive uber. *


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> *so I got $1300 deposited into my card. Pretty excited. Now my balance says $600. Is that all I have left? Once that $600 gets deposited I get no more unemployment? My dad got approved for $65 a week until the end of the year and has a claim balance of $6000. Not sure why we're different. We both drive uber. *


It looks like you have 10 weeks left at $65. Ten weeks would put you right at the July 26th cut off for the $600 add on. That balance ($600) I believe is based on how many quarters you worked as a driver.


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

KDH said:


> It looks like you have 10 weeks left at $65. Ten weeks would put you right at the July 26th cut off for the $600 add on. That balance ($600) I believe is based on how many quarters you worked as a driver.


Ridiculous lol. I've driven for 4 years. Crooks.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Where is all this bean counting when millions in oil subsidies are doiled out each year? Amazes me how some drivers decry other drivers getting $600 per week yet say nothing about oil execs getting $6 million per year in "free government money."


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> Ridiculous lol. I've driven for 4 years. Crooks.


The minimum is $167 so I am not sure how they came to that number? Did you report W2 wages on your claim? I ask because I think PUA defaults to regular UI if you report any W2 wages.The minimum for regular UI is $40.


----------

